# Hatchling Perenties



## RoryBreaker (Jul 6, 2014)

A good friend of mine is currently hatching some Perentie Monitors. His first one popped out after 211 days of incubation. I went around to visit him today to check them out. Didn't take the camera but grabbed a few pictures via the mobile phone. I think they look pretty neat.

This guy is the 2nd one out, still with the umbilical.











Some of the eggs still cooking.










And this fella was first out.




















Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Tigerlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh my GOSH I've never seen anything like them; they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 6, 2014)

oh wow, absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jul 6, 2014)

They're absolutely gorgeous! can u keep these guys in Vic?


----------



## Planky (Jul 6, 2014)

No other wise id have one


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 6, 2014)

Not currently unfortunately


----------



## Planky (Jul 6, 2014)

I've wanted one for a long long time


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jul 6, 2014)

That is so awesome to look at thanks for sharing wish it was mine to keep.

I have always wanted to keep a pair on Perentie Monitor's, but the sad thing is we will most likely never ever be able to keep them on a private wildlife licence here in Victoria.

Why you may want to know is because of their large size and housing requirements in captivity.

They can cost a fortune to house and maintain in captivity, and require a lot of skill in handling large Monitor's, and they can be very dangerous to handle especially at feed time, you sure would not want to be bitten by a adult Perentie Monitor let me tell you.


----------



## R33C3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> They're absolutely gorgeous! can u keep these guys in Vic?


do you know if they bite hard?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 6, 2014)

They are stunning! V cool pics  thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Yogi (Jul 6, 2014)

With out trying to go off topic but whats the going price for these guys? I am finding quite hard to find out.

They are stunning.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 6, 2014)

Yogi said:


> With out trying to go off topic but whats the going price for these guys? I am finding quite hard to find out.
> 
> They are stunning.



$2k each. Apparently heaps of people hassling him already.


----------



## Yogi (Jul 6, 2014)

Cheers i had guessed something like that with the lack of info around. 
They will have to go on the wish list.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jul 6, 2014)

$2000.00 seems to be the going price that's if your lucky enough to get hold of any juvenile Perentie Monitors.

l remember in September 1992 l was offered some juvenile Perentie Monitors for $1000.00each, from Joe Bredl Senior who use to own and run Bredl's Wonder World of Wildlife in Renmark SA.

I had to tell him we are not allowed to keep Perentie Monitors here in Victoria, so l could not get any of them at all.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 6, 2014)

Dragon_77 said:


> That is so awesome to look at thanks for sharing wish it was mine to keep.
> 
> I have always wanted to keep a pair on Perentie Monitor's, but the sad thing is we will most likely never ever be able to keep them on a private wildlife licence here in Victoria.
> 
> ...



Yet we've been able to own Lacies for ages... Go figure...


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 6, 2014)

Very skittish or have they been pretty good handlers so far?


----------



## Dragon_77 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Yet we've been able to own Lacies for ages... Go figure...


l know we have been allowed to keep Lace Monitors since mid 1992, why we can keep them on a private wildlife licence and not Perentie Monitors, is because they are found here in Victoria, so the size has nothing to do with what we can or cannot keep.

Even before wildlife licences we're introduce they were being kept as pets here in Victoria, l remember in 1975 some pet shops use to sell adult Lace Monitors for as little as $30.00 and juveniles for $5.00.

This just goes to show how long Lace Monitors have been around and kept has pets for.


----------



## beastcreature (Jul 6, 2014)

We can own crocodiles too, so yes it feels like an odd conclusion.


----------



## Planky (Jul 6, 2014)

One day they will be on the list.. There's plenty of non vic v species we can have already


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 6, 2014)

Haha great work RoryBreaker! Keep it up mate! These guys are just awesome!


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 7, 2014)

Dragon_77 said:


> l know we have been allowed to keep Lace Monitors since mid 1992, why we can keep them on a private wildlife licence and not Perentie Monitors, is because they are found here in Victoria, so the size has nothing to do with what we can or cannot keep.
> 
> Even before wildlife licences we're introduce they were being kept as pets here in Victoria, l remember in 1975 some pet shops use to sell adult Lace Monitors for as little as $30.00 and juveniles for $5.00.
> 
> This just goes to show how long Lace Monitors have been around and kept has pets for.



It seems a pretty silly reason considering we can own just about every other Varanus species, most of which aren't native to Vic; and as Beast pointed out, we can own salties too. They certainly aren't native and well above Perenties on the specialized requirements scale...
DEPI are an odd lot, but I'm sure they'll be on our taxa list eventually...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Soooo these were the little tykes you were telling me about lol hmmmm I think I might have to start saving my pocket money  I want one, they are really beautiful
M


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice,very very nice.


----------

